# Bubba lithium ion cordless filet knife



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

Bubba lithium ion cordless filet








knife. 

Full set - carry case, two batteries, charger, and 4 blades. 

Received this as a gift. I used only once and I didn’t like the feel of it (handle felt a little too big). Just personal preference. Nothing wrong with knife. 

Asking $100. Will ship on buyers dime. 

Located Lewis Center, OH.

Thanks!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Birdhntr said:


> Bubba lithium ion cordless filet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent you a pm… Joe


----------



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

Sold! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

